# Audit



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

So i ordered the 10 pack rain guage and pkan to do an irragation audit when i get them. My question is should i just run 1 zone for 15 min, measure, then on to the next zone even though the zones overlap or should i wait to measure after both zones that overlap run giving me 30 mins run time? For example 1 and 2 cover the whole front yard.
Zone 1 is circled. 


How many guages do you all recommend i put in each zone?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Run both zones before collecting water. As for time thats up to you just adjust the math accordingly. I like to run my zones for 1 hour when doing an audit to keep the math simple. I have rotors so they have a slower precipitation rate, if you have sprays then an hour might fill the gauge.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Definitely don't empty the gauges between the overlapping zones. I don't think you can count the total run time as 30 minutes. It'd still be 15 minutes. For example, if you get 1/4" after running zones 1 and 2 for 15 mins you'll know that you need to run each of those zones for an hour to get 1" down on the front lawn.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Cool fellas. Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm happy to be wrong on this, but I'd agree that running it longer is better. An hour will give you more accurate results than 15 minutes. I think this is because you will be compounding fewer errors by using an hour instead of 15 minutes. That is, it may be harder to accurately measure 15 minutes worth but an hour will be easier to see.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Sounds good. I'll do 1 hour. Thanks!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I'm happy to be wrong on this, but I'd agree that running it longer is better. An hour will give you more accurate results than 15 minutes. I think this is because you will be compounding fewer errors by using an hour instead of 15 minutes. That is, it may be harder to accurately measure 15 minutes worth but an hour will be easier to see.


That's my thoughts on it also DFW. The more water in the cup the easier it would be to measure. Say you run it for 15 minutes and check the cup. You have a little under .1" if you ran it for and hour that could tell you if that (little bit under) equates to .3 or closer to .4" and hour. It might not sound like a lot only being .1" but if your trying to put 1" of water down per watering you run times will be a significant amount longer.

1" @ .4"/hr= 2 hr 30 min run time. 
1" @ .3"/hr= 3 hr 20 min run time.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

In the end the first round of the audit is just to get your run times close to how much water you want to apply. Once you know approximately how long it takes then set a couple cups per zone before your next full irrigation cycle. Check the cups and adjust your time from there.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I did an hour as well, and then measured.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm finally able to test this out today. We had 4 days of water conservation due to a 36" water main break and a lot of wind. I'm only doing zones 1 and 2 today. I'll have to do the other ones another day.


----------

